# 6 FREE Invitations To Camper UK's Open Weekend



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

ARE YOU LOOKING TO BUY A NEW OR USED MOTORHOME?

OR

DO YOU FANCY ATTENDING A FUN WEEKEND?

Well......

If anyone wishes to attend Camper uk's open weekend at their Leisure Park near Lincoln on 28th - 30th March then I have been given permission to offer on their behalf FREE invites for up to 6 members.

These weekends are usually great fun and a courtesy bus will be provided to transport people to and from their brand new showroom and accessories shop. On view will be all their new and used motorhomes and it will give everyone the opportunity to see their new location.

Entertainment and food not to mention a really cheap bar are usually provided on the Saturday evening in a luxury heated marquee with ample seating and tables for everyone.

The first 6 members to pm me their address and details etc I will pass on to Dean at Camper UK and he can then post out their FREE VIP invitations.

If you are not one of the lucky 6 then if you wish to book a place at the open weekend see this link: http://www.camperukleisurepark.co.uk/offers-and-events/

Good luck

Sue

Please Note: The pitches are on their rally field and there are NO electric hook up points in this area.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

How lovely to see your written pearls once more, your presence here is far too rare.
I truly wish we could make this occasion as we have a very warm spot for CamperUK and its staff, particularly in light of their recent disaster. We would also enjoy meeting up with yourself and Gilbert but it is not to be this time.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We too would love to be there if only to support The Camper UK team, we have had great service from them particularly Alan Pickering.

Unfortunately we wouldn't be able to get there until around 8oclock on the Friday night

John & Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi John & Sue,

I'm sure arriving at 8 o'clock on the Friday would not pose a problem - so if you really would like to come, I think you'd be more than welcome.

If you want to attend just pm me your name & address details and then Camper UK can post you out an invitation!

Hope to see you there.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rosalie& Alan,

Aw - what a pity you cannot make it you two - it would have been lovely to meet up with you both again. Never mind, maybe we can get together at a rally or meet at one of the shows sometime this year?

Love to you both.

Sue x


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sue

I have just checked the date and cant do it SWMBO has arranged something else

So sorry !!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Never mind I'm sure there will be other times!

Sue


----------

